# أنواع المضخات وتطبيقاتها



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (28 فبراير 2010)

لاتنسونا من الدعاء رب إغفر لي ولوالدي:28:


----------



## jouini87 (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك،ملف فيه معلومات مفيدة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو بكر على الملف


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ابو بكر على المعلومات


----------



## anas81285 (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (19 مارس 2010)

الله يرحم والديك000مع التقدير


----------



## zain125 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد خليفه إمام (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عبدالله الشبخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً لك كثير


----------



## nofal (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed aied1 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed samy (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ENGEHAB86 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم يا هندسة ع الكتاب الرائع


----------



## طلال فني (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم ايها الاخوة الاعزاء على هذه المواضيع المفيدة في هذا الملتقى الذي يجمع بين العلم الدنيوي والديني وارجو منكم تحملي ومساعدتي فخبرتي قليلة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (14 ديسمبر 2012)

احسنت أبو بكر على هذه الفائده


----------



## afnanali (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك اله فيكم والمواضيع قيمة


----------



## hassan.algabry (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## محمد عبدالله الشبخ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً يازعيم


----------



## علاء ذياب (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حيدر سعد (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## اسحاق عمان (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكر على المعلومات الجيده


----------



## fokary (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## EZOO MECH (24 ديسمبر 2012)

thaaaaaanks alot 

may allah bless you and ur parents in this live and in the live of the hereafter 

ameeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## deia (24 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (13 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## عساغ (1 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## djaber1994 (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

​​


----------



## hussain alwan (24 مايو 2014)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## iaia2100 (20 أغسطس 2014)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## ميدو العبادى (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ميدو العبادى (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

